# sh*t



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

My 75 gall holding tanks filter has died and all it's left me with is a shity fluval 105 , I'm only using this tank whilst I cycle my 125 gall which is taking forever , if I remover my filter from my 125 gal will the cycling process stop? I just dntvwant my p to die with jus a 105 iv got a fluval 4 plus spare internal filter should I whack that in and just wait? Till I'm cycled? Do u need a filter for a tank to cycle might sound stupid but if there's a oxygen source a ammonia source and substrate should this b ok?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> My 75 gall holding tanks filter has died and all it's left me with is a shity fluval 105 , I'm only using this tank whilst I cycle my 125 gall which is taking forever , if I remover my filter from my 125 gal will the cycling process stop? I just dntvwant my p to die with jus a 105 iv got a fluval 4 plus spare internal filter should I whack that in and just wait? Till I'm cycled? Do u need a filter for a tank to cycle might sound stupid but if there's a oxygen source a ammonia source and substrate should this b ok?


You can move the filter over as if the last tank is established that tank can cycle the fitler. Continue to let the 125g cycle then when its ready move the fish and filter back.

When the filter is gone from the 125g the filter will still establish bacteria and the 125g substrate will establish bacteria.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Will the 125 gall cycle without a filter? How LNG until my 75 cycles my new filter?


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> My 75 gall holding tanks filter has died and all it's left me with is a shity fluval 105 , I'm only using this tank whilst I cycle my 125 gall which is taking forever , if I remover my filter from my 125 gal will the cycling process stop? I just dntvwant my p to die with jus a 105 iv got a fluval 4 plus spare internal filter should I whack that in and just wait? Till I'm cycled? Do u need a filter for a tank to cycle might sound stupid but if there's a oxygen source a ammonia source and substrate should this b ok?


why do u have only 1 Red Belly?? their a shoal fish (pack hunters) poor little big guy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Lots of ppl have solo pygos. Sounds like a spoiled Redbelly to me!!









The point of cycling your tank to to establish beneficial bacteria in your filter media, not the tank water or substrate. The majority of bacteria is in your filters. By moving your filter over to your redbelly tank, you will actually speed up the cycling process in your filter. Leave it on your 75G for a week or two and then it will be ready for your 125G.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

ksls said:


> Lots of ppl have solo pygos. Sounds like a spoiled Redbelly to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoiled!! Ha Ha I like that! Idk IMO I wouldn't only have one. Their too shy as r having just one would be tank space waste too me. As I c it if u want 1 buy a killer like a Serra!


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

Piranha feeder said:


> Lots of ppl have solo pygos. Sounds like a spoiled Redbelly to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoiled!! Ha Ha I like that! Idk IMO I wouldn't only have one. Their too shy as r having just one would be tank space waste too me. As I c it if u want 1 buy a killer like a Serra!
[/quote]
why ya gotta be like that?


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

PhantastickFish said:


> Lots of ppl have solo pygos. Sounds like a spoiled Redbelly to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoiled!! Ha Ha I like that! Idk IMO I wouldn't only have one. Their too shy as r having just one would be tank space waste too me. As I c it if u want 1 buy a killer like a Serra!
[/quote]
why ya gotta be like that?
[/quote]

Hey! that's just my opinion.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Piranha feeder said:


> Lots of ppl have solo pygos. Sounds like a spoiled Redbelly to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoiled!! Ha Ha I like that! Idk IMO I wouldn't only have one. Their too shy as r having just one would be tank space waste too me. As I c it if u want 1 buy a killer like a Serra!
[/quote]
why ya gotta be like that?
[/quote]

Hey! that's just my opinion.
[/quote]

It's not like Pygo's enjoy being around each other. Some of the bravest and most outgoing rbp's Ive seen were solo.


----------

